# gentoo & kernel 2.5

## jlb

Est-il possible de faire fonctionner la gentoo 1.4 avec le kernel 2.5 pour tests ... sans tout casser ?

Ou puis-je trouver un document décrivant la manip ?

----------

## sergio

Comme toutes les distributions il est possible d'utiliser plusieurs kernel avec Gentoo voici une petite façon simple de procéder :

Tu télécharge le source kernel que tu veux depuis www.kernel.org et tu le décompresse dans le répertoire /usr/src. Il existe généralement un lien "linux" dans ce repertoire qui pointe sur le source de ton noyeau actuel n'oublie pas de le supprimer avant car les kernel sources se décompressent tous sous /usr/src/linux...

Déplaces les sources du kernel de cette façon (c'est plus simple à gerer)

```

mv /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux-[version_du_kernel]

ln -sf /usr/src/linux-[version_du_kernel] /usr/src/linux

```

Ensuite tu compile le nouveau kernel

Une fois ce dernier compilé monte ta partition /boot et copie le fichier /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage vers /boot/bzImage-[version_du_kernel] 

Modifie ton fichier /boot/grub/menu.lst comme suit :

```

default 0 

timeout 120 

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo  

root (hd0,2) 

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda5 

title=Gentoo - Kernel [version_du_kernel] 

root (hd0,2) 

kernel /boot/bzImage-[version-du_kernel] root=/dev/hda5 

```

Cela te permettra de booter sur l'un des deux kernels au choix et donc de relancer ta machine avec le kernel d'origine si le nouveau pose problème...

Si tu ne veux pas télécharger directement un kernel source depuis www.kernel.org tu peux aussi "emerger" un kernel source avec portage (var voir dans la liste des packages dans la rubrique sys-kernel le 2.5.38 est disponible) mais la façon de procéder à partir du point numéro 3 est également valable...

A+

----------

## px

Un petit complement qui peut servir a pas mal de monde.

si grub refuse de lancer linux (avec une mauvaise specification du root, du framebuffer etc...) il est possible de booter le kernel en utilisant les commandes grub.

Activer la console grub avec 'C'

root (hd0,0) // par exemple

kernel /bzImage // la touche tab marche comme sous un shell normal

boot

----------

## pounard

ta oublié un truc avec grub:

root(hd0,0) // d' accord

kernel /bzimage // pas d' accord, faut spécifier les parametres a envoyer au noyau style:

kernel /bzimage root=/dev/hdb5 vga=768 // surtout si tu as une partition /boot differente de ta partition root

boot

// voila voia

----------

